# Jim's B-day present



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

One of things I bought myself this year for my birthday was a Weller WES51 soldering station. I had wanted a soldering station for a long time and finally broke down and bought one.

One problem … it’s butt ugly baby blue.










I fixed that …

I turned my WES51 into a WES5150!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice! :clap: Is that Candy Apple Red?


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Thanks! It's actually Krylon Fusion Red Pepper on top of Krylon Fusion Dover White.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome! Amazing what alittle imagination will get ya, oh, and some rattle can paint.:T


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

For rattle can paint, it flow well. I usually heat the can in warm water before painting to make it flow better. I didn't need to with the Fusion. I was very impressed.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

FlashJim said:


> For rattle can paint, it flow well. I usually heat the can in warm water before painting to make it flow better. I didn't need to with the Fusion. I was very impressed.


Glad to know somebody else warms there paint up first too, i thought i was the only one.:dontknow: Seriously alot of the guys that paint RC car boddies with rattle cans warm them first. It also pressureizes the can for a more consistant spray (works great) of coarse every time i do it my wife will ask me why i have cans of paint in the kitchen sink.:foottap:


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I warm my paint cans also. I used to paint the RC car bodies, and they would flake off sometimes if I tried to paint in colder temps so I always warm the can, and the plastic that I was painting. I use to love the nitro that RC cars used, but that hobby is more expensive than audio.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I took a cue from the RC guys on this little project. A lot of them use the Hakko 936 and put decals on them. No decal sets are available for the WES51, so I decided to jazz it up on my own.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

steve1616 said:


> I use to love the nitro that RC cars used, but that hobby is more expensive than audio.


You've got that right. I don't even want to think about how much i have spent on RC cars.:spend::spend::spend:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I've always wanted to play around with RC, but never have.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

FlashJim said:


> I've always wanted to play around with RC, but never have.


I recomend steering clear of RC, it will eat your cash quicker then this hobby.:R But... it is fun though.:devil:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

bambino said:


> I recomend steering clear of RC, it will eat your cash quicker then this hobby.:R But... it is fun though.:devil:


Maybe I'll find someone with RC stuff already and play with theirs. 

Bambino, did you ever decide on a set of speakers to build?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Using someone elses RC stuff will get you hooked just as fast. LOL!


Check PM.


----------

